# Shreveport FT Report



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open - 89 starters, Amateur 60 starters
Overcast/Very good visablity

Triple, two retired in both the Open and Amateur. All birds are hen pheasants.

Update;
Open did not finish the 1st series today.
Amateur, 50 dogs called back to the land blind.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any updates


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Update Saturday 3pm;

Open is running the land blind, 45 dogs called back from the land marks.

Amateur is getting ready to start the water blind with 30 dogs.

The Cajun Riviera members (Amateurs) are holding their own in both stakes.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any idea how Stormin Norman had done to this point


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duke7581 said:


> any idea how Stormin Norman had done to this point


No but, I'll try and get actual callbacks tonight.
The Open is finished for the day after the last dog ran the land blind and the Am water blind should be finished today as well.

So far, all hen pheasants in all series.


Updated 7pm Sat.

Open callbacks to the water blind;
13 16 19 33 34 36 46 50 52 54 57 59 60 61 62 65 71 73 80 82

Amateur callbacks to the water marks;
4 5 9 12 16 17 25 28 30 31 40 41 42 43 46 51 53

Updated 3pm Sunday

Amateur results;

1st 25
2nd 51
3rd 5
4th 46
Jams 16 28 30 34 53


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I just heard that Karl Gunzer won the Open with Fizz, and took second with Bowie!

Congratulations to Karl and the whole High Spirit Retriever crew!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

He also Jammed with Darby! Wahoo for Fizz, I believe that gives her her FC. Good weekend for the High Spirits!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS KARL, ROB AND the CYNDI's!!!! Fizz has really come on and hopefully Bowie is Back in Style!!!

Kris


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the Jam with Raider Booty!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results:

1st #19 Hardscrabble Carbunnation (Fizz) Rasmuson,Wallace/Gunzer
2nd #67 FC Colonel Bowie's Revenge (Bowie) Mathis,Jenkins/Gunzer
3rd #65 Nobody Moves Nobody Gets Hurt (Brutus) Patin/Brasseaux
4th #60 Southhampton's Wiggle Trace (Trace) Hermes/Farmer
RJ #80 FC AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine (Kweezy) Aycock/Farmer
Don't have the Jams

Full results posted on EE this afternoon.

Thanks to all the contestants and especially our Judges for contributing to a great trial weekend. Other than the mud left over from a rainy Thursday, the weather was great. Congratulations to all who placed and Jammed!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a site i can go too to see how Stormin Norman did this weekend.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Norman is a GREAT dog, but he did not have a good weekend, going out in the first series of both the AM and the Open. Most of the time, though, a bet on Norman's success is a good bet!


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Duke,

Daddy didnt do well, but uncle Bowie did!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations to Larry Bozeman for winning the Amatuer with Jay J and RJ with Dena. Winning dogs eat Extreme Dog Fuel


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

"Winning dogs eat Extreme Dog Fuel"

and they also get the runs!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

My little Dewey Dog says way to go pops (Bowie)!


----------

